# ماهو الموجه Router



## نسور العراق (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ماهو الموجه Router


نتكلم اليوم عن موضوع سيوضح العديد من المصطلحات والمفاهيم الخاطئة لدى العديد من المستخدمين وهو يخدم نطاق الشبكات, أعتقد لابد للعديد مماً يدرسونه ان يلموا بهذا الموضوع إلا وهو الموجه Router​


:31:ماهو الموجه Router؟​


يقوم جهاز الراوتر بإرسال وتوجيه الحزم الإليكترونية Packets إلى اجهزة الاستقبال وتعد مهمته الأساسية هي تحديد الطريق السليم الذي ستعبر منه هذه الحزم لجهة المستقبل,


يحتوي جهاز الرواتور على سوفت وير مخصص لهذه العملية بجانب مزايا وخدمات اخرى سنتعرف عليها بعض قليل, من كبرى الشركات في تصنيع اجزة الراوتر هي شركات Cisco و Juniper ولدارسين شهادات هذه الشركات هذه السوفت وير لها اسماء مثل IOS و JUNOS​


يقع لدى عدة مستخدمين لبث شديد عندنا يطلقون على اجهزة الـ ADSL Modems والتي يؤجرونها من شركات تزويد خدمة الانترنت او يشتروها - يطلقون عليها راوتر وهذا خاطيء تماماً فهذه الاجهزة ليست سوى Modem يقوم بعملية تحويل البيانات من رقمية إلى تناظرية Digital to Analogue ولكن هذه الاجهزة لا تقوم بوظيفة الرواتر الاساسية وهي توجيه الحزم إلى المسارات الصحيحة...​


:30:إذاً ما هي وظيفة الموجه Router؟​


يقوم الراوتر بتوصيل شبكتين او اكثر غير متقاربتين او متقاربتين (مثل على ذلك شبكة في امريكا وشبكة في مصر) مع بعضهم البعض وذلك من خلال معرفة المسار الذي يؤدي إلى الراوتر الاخر وذلك من خلال عدة موجهات اخرى!​



:76:يوجد نوعان من الموجهات:​


1- موجه يعرف ويحدد المسارات التي سوف يتخذها للوصول للطرف الاأخر.


2- موجه يقوم بإرسال الحزم إلى المسار القادم مباشرة بدون تحديد مسار أفضل​



:30:ولكن ماهي المسارات وكيف يوجد مسار افضل من الاخر وكيف يحددها الراوتر؟؟​


بالطبع هناك مسارات افضل من الاخرى (اي اقصر او توفر وقتاً) فإذا قلنا ان هناك بيننا وبين دولة فرنسا 50 راوتر كلاً واصلين تلو الاخر (وهذا ما يحدث في الحقيقة) كلاً من هذه الموجهات موجود في مدن عدة منها اقرب ومنها ابعد - يقوم الراوتر لدينا بالتحدث مع الراوتر الذي يليه وبالتالي يرسل للذي يليه وهكذا حتى يحدد اقرب طريق (وهذه طريقة واحدة من عدة طرق) وبهذا يحدد اي مسار افضل واذا كان هناك مسار مشغول يمكن ان يتجنبه عن طريق مسار اخر.​



:30:يوجد عدة انواع من الموجهات من حيث الخدمة والحجم:​



بالطبع اجهزة ADSL Modem والتي نراها في منازلنا لا يتعدى حجمها حجم كتاب كبير - ولكن هل تعلم ان هناك موجهات يتعدى حجمها الثلاجة؟​


1- موجهات للإستخدام المنزلي والإستخدام الداخلي:​


تعمل هذه الموجهات على نطاق صغير بمعنى انها تخدم وسائل الانترنت وتحديد المسارات القادمة ولكنها بعد ان ترسل الحزمة لا تقوم بالإحتفاظ بالمسار الذي استخدمته.​


ايضاً من عيوب هذه الموجهات ان في بعض الاحيان تصلها حزم كبيرة لا تستطيع تحويلها كاملة وبالتالي تفقد هذه الحزم.​


2- موجهات تستخدم للمكاتب الصغيرة:​


يتم إطلاق لقب Gateway عليها وهي تعني المعبر - وتقوم بإيصالك بشكبات اكبر منها مثل الانترنت ومن مميزاتها انها تجعل عدة اجهزة كمبيوتر تعمل عليها بأن تظهر كجهاز واحد فقط على شبكة الانترنت Residental Gatewar​


3- موجهات تستخدم على نطاق المؤسسات الكبرى:​


يكون حجم هذه الاجهزة ضخم ويمكن وجودها في الجامعات ومراكز تزويد خدمة الانترنت ISPs تعتبر من افضل الموجهات نظراً للخدمات العدة التي تقوم بها ويطلق عليها دائما مصطلح Level 3 Model ماهو الموجه Router؟​


يقوم جهاز الراوتر بإرسال وتوجيه الحزم الإليكترونية Packets إلى اجهزة الاستقبال وتعد مهمته الأساسية هي تحديد الطريق السليم الذي ستعبر منه هذه الحزم لجهة المستقبل,


يحتوي جهاز الرواتور على سوفت وير مخصص لهذه العملية بجانب مزايا وخدمات اخرى سنتعرف عليها بعض قليل, من كبرى الشركات في تصنيع اجزة الراوتر هي شركات Cisco و Juniper ولدارسين شهادات هذه الشركات هذه السوفت وير لها اسماء مثل IOS و JUNOS​


يقع لدى عدة مستخدمين لبث شديد عندنا يطلقون على اجهزة الـ ADSL Modems والتي يؤجرونها من شركات تزويد خدمة الانترنت او يشتروها - يطلقون عليها راوتر وهذا خاطيء تماماً فهذه الاجهزة ليست سوى Modem يقوم بعملية تحويل البيانات من رقمية إلى تناظرية Digital to Analogue ولكن هذه الاجهزة لا تقوم بوظيفة الرواتر الاساسية وهي توجيه الحزم إلى المسارات الصحيحة...​


:30:إذاً ما هي وظيفة الموجه Router؟​


يقوم الراوتر بتوصيل شبكتين او اكثر غير متقاربتين او متقاربتين (مثل على ذلك شبكة في امريكا وشبكة في مصر) مع بعضهم البعض وذلك من خلال معرفة المسار الذي يؤدي إلى الراوتر الاخر وذلك من خلال عدة موجهات اخرى!​


:77:وهنا اضن انه قد انهيت الموضوع 


فالرجاء ممن يقرء الموضوع يرد عليه بكل صراحة ولا يجامل:20:ولا يصبغ:63:فبالصراحة راحة وشكراً لقرائتكم الموضوع المتواضع هذا ​

ولكن ردووووووووووووووووووا:86:​


----------



## siigo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووو


----------



## angel2009 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك على هالموضوع


----------



## wezat (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ياعم قول حاجه مفيده ايه ده انا مافهمتش حاجه


----------



## sakr7 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

* مشكووووووووووووو*​


----------



## eng_safaa (19 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## moaa (24 أكتوبر 2009)

كلامك وضح بعض المعلومات الهامة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## al_sahaba (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااا عالموضوع 
عاشت الايادي


----------



## ninga sakora (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشموخ1 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا الف شكر يانسور العراق ...
موضوع جدا ذو فائدة


----------



## mrinimed (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## امير المحبة (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شرح رائع تسلم أيدك


----------



## boulafaa (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخوتي نسور العراق 

الحمد لله لقد عرفنا أخي نسور العراق على الروتر ولكن هناك شيء في الروتر اسم السيريال وهو منفذ يربط بين الشبكات الكبيرة و هذا ما أعرف عليه فقط فأرجوا من أخينا نسور العراق أن يوضح لنا جيدا عن هذا المنفذ
وكيف يركب ولماذا ووو......

وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير 

ملاحظة: أي أحد لديه معرفة يشرح لنا 
السلام عليكم


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (25 ديسمبر 2009)

صدقت ان مودم الـ ADSL لا يعتبر راوتر بكل معنى الكلمة
بالنسبة للراوترات اخي الكريم وطريقة تحديد المسارات بالطبع هي تعتمد على ما يسمى cost اي التكلفة
وطبعا المقصود بالتكلفة هنا هو اعتمادا على الطريق الاقصر مثلا
او الاقل في عدد القفزات اي عدد الروترات او ربما الاسرع من حيث سرعة نقل البيانات
وكل ما سبق
يتوقف على اعدادت الرواتر البرمجية من قبل ادارته .... حيث يعتمد على البروتوكولات المستخدمة في برمجة واعداد الراوتر
والرواتر وظيفته هو اختيار المسار Path الافضل دائماً بحسب اعدادته طبعاً
والراوتر نعم يربط غالباً بين شبكة واخرى عبر شبكة الانترنت العالمية حيث انه ان كنا لا نحتاج لاستخدام الانترنت يمكننا الربط بواسطة السويتشات فقط
اشكرك اخي الكريم وجزيت خيرا على الشرح الملخص والمفيد


----------



## داركنيس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## boulafaa (28 ديسمبر 2009)

من أنا لم أشرح شيئ أخي العزيز أنا أيضا انتظر الرد من أخي نسور العراق أو أي أحد يشرح لنا منفذ السيريال في السيسكو روتر...
وشكرا...........


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (3 يناير 2010)

ماذا تريد بالضبط عن منفذ السيريال اخي الكريم
انا جاهز ان شاء الله
هل تريد شرح عام أم عن أمر مخصص؟


----------



## الناضوري (6 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور..
موضوع 100%


----------



## alaasab3 (12 يناير 2010)

يسلمو ايديك اخي بصراحه موضوع ممتاز


----------



## نادية العبيدي (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور وفقك الله


----------



## shaimaa2010 (15 يناير 2010)

يقوم جهاز الراوتر بإرسال وتوجيه الحزم الإليكترونية Packets إلى اجهزة الاستقبال وتعد مهمته الأساسية هي تحديد الطريق السليم الذي ستعبر منه هذه الحزم لجهة المستقبل


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نبيل خالد (16 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جميل
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ابراهيم السعودي (16 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## itamimi (17 يناير 2010)

رااااااااااااااااااائع
بحق معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## م وليم (23 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نوري نت (24 يناير 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## الطالب الجديد (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير:20:


----------



## mrxfclek (5 مارس 2012)

,burberry soldesThe captain of the Costa Concordia left the stricken cruise liner "well before" the last passengers were evacuated, the prosecutor in charge of investigating the disaster said Sunday. Asked on the news channel SkyTG24 whether captain Francesco Schettino, arrested Saturday for multiple homicide, had left the liner "well before all the passengers were evacuated," prosecutor Francesco Verusio replied: "Unfortunately I can confirm that." The prosecutor also indicated that the ship "was not on the right course", adding that the captain was on the bridge and "therefore responsible for operations." He said the possible responsibility of other persons apart from the captain and his number two, Ciro Ambrosio, was also being investigated. Asked whether the crew were not properly prepared, Verusio said "It was rather the system of command which did not function as it should have done." Italian media reports have said the captain was on shore around 11.40 pm (2240 GMT) Friday while the last passengers were not evacuated until 0500 GMT Saturday. Ennio Aquilino, in charge of the rescue operation, told AFP Saturday: "The last person we took off the ship around 6 am (0500 GMT) had a broken leg." Just after dawn on Sunday, rescue workers made voice contact with another person trapped in the Costa Concordia. “We are doing the impossible to reach this person,Lunettes de Soleil Prada,” Coast Guard spokesman Lucinao Nicastro told Italian television. After midnight, rescue workers had found two people,louboutin, both South Koreans, still alive in a cabin after making voice contact with them from several decks above and brought them ashore. Captain 'jumps ship' before passengers The captain of the luxury 114,burberry soldes,500-tonne ship was held in jail accused of multiple manslaughter, causing a shipwreck and abandoning ship, Italian police said. Passengers, some saying it felt like a rerun of the Titanic disaster, told of people leaping into the sea and fighting over lifejackets in panic when the ship hit a rock and ran aground near the island of Giglio,burberry, late on Friday. Two French tourists and a Peruvian crew member were dead and 38 people were now unaccounted for. The vast hulk of the 290-metre long cruise ship,burberry, resting half-submerged on its side, loomed over the little port of Giglio, a picturesque island in a maritime nature reserve off the Tuscan coast. A large gash was visible on its side. Rescue workers including specialist diving teams were working their way through more than 2,000 cabins on the vast ship, a floating resort that boasted a huge spa, 7 restaurants as well as bars,ray ban, cinemas and discotheques. As the search continued, there was a growing demand for answers over why the vessel had come so close to the shore and bitter complaints about how long it had taken to evacuate the terrified passengers after the ship ran aground late on Friday. After the ship’s captain,Lunettes De Soleil, Francesco Schettino, was arrested on Saturday night for questioning, the investigation could be extended, state prosecutor Francesco Verusio said. “We are investigating the possible responsibility of other people who could be responsible for such a dangerous manoeuvre,” he told SkyTG24 television. “The command systems did not function as they should have.” Death toll fears After one of Italy’s most spectacular shipping accidents in years, there were fears the death toll could rise after considerable confusion on Saturday over the number of missing passengers. Magistrates said Schettino, whose ship was carrying 4,229 passengers and crew, abandoned the vessel before all the passengers were taken off. The vessel’s operator, Costa Crociere, a unit of Carnival Corp & Plc, the world’s largest cruise company, said the Costa Concordia had been sailing on its regular course when it struck a submerged rock. In a television interview, Schettino said the rock was not marked on any maritime charts of the area. Costa Cruises president Gianni Ororato said the captain “performed a manoeuvre intended to protect both guests and crew” but it was “complicated by a sudden tilting of the ship”. “We’ll be able to say at the end of the investigation. It would be premature to speculate on this,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban,” said coastguard spokesman Filippo Marini. After a night-time operation on Friday and Saturday involving helicopters, ships and lifeboats, many passengers had left the area with many taken to Rome airport for flights home. The ship was involved in an accident on Nov. 22, 2008 when it hit a port wall and was damaged while docking. Local officials expressed concern the fuel on the ship, at full load as it had just begun the cruise,lunettes rayban, could spill into the pristine waters. However by early Sunday, there was no sign of any pollution damage. Dinner time disaster Passengers had just sat down to dinner, a few hours after leaving the port of Civitavecchia near Rome on a week-long cruise to Barcelona and Majorca, when a loud bang interrupted the piano player and the ship began to list. “We heard a loud rumble, the glasses and plates fell from the tables, the ship tilted and the lights went off,” said passenger Luciano Castro. “What followed was scenes of panic, people screaming, running around the place. Close to us a five-month pregnant young woman was crying and panicking.” The ship was carrying mainly Italian passengers, but also many foreigners including British, Germans, French, Spanish and Americans. Many were elderly and some were in wheelchairs. It also became more difficult for the lifeboats to be lowered the more the ship listed. “We thought we wouldn’t make it. I saw the lighthouse but I knew I couldn’t swim that far but lots of people threw themselves into the sea. I think they are some of the dead.” Passengers said they had been given little or no information in the immediate aftermath of the ship running aground. “After approximately 20 minutes a voice told us there was a problem with the electricity that they were trying to fix,” said Luciano Castro. “The ship continued to tilt further, after 15 minutes they said again it was a problem with the electricity, but no one believed it,louboutin pas cher,” he said. “Of course panic makes things worse and the crew members struggled in calming down the most active and worried passengers.” The ship was built in 2004-2005 at a cost of 450 million euros at the Fincantieri Sestri shipyard in Italy.REUTERS - Italian rescue workers were searching for nearly 40 people still missing early on Sunday, more than a day after a cruise ship with more than 4,000 on board capsized off Italy’s west coast, killing at least three people and injuring 70. Italy Ship captain arrested following deadly cruise accident Italy Luxury cruise ship runs aground off Italian coast Date created : 15/01/2012 Print Comment Send this page相关的主题文章： homes and businesses. More than 22 I'll keep that open.&quot The court has also been dogged by a lack of funds


----------



## ajeeljabbar (8 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور ولكن ممكن ذكر المصادر العلمية للموضوع للاطلاع اكثر


----------



## midothemyth (9 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع مفيد و مشكورر


----------



## الشاب المؤمن (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر الك وانة اكلك وللجميع الى ينشرون مواضيع بية فائدة مثل هذة انة جدا مشكور منكم جميعا واللة ومقدر جهودكم وارجو لكم المزيد من التالق


----------



## m7md abdo (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااا علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## abublal2010 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ابي يوسف (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

موضوع راائع ... الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## aryamayhm (7 مارس 2013)

الموضوع جميل جدا بارك الله فيك بس عايزين نفهم كمان Gateway


----------



## سامر كردم (10 مارس 2013)

_والله موضوع مفيد جزاك الله خيرا_


----------

